# CO2 & Red Cherry Shrimp Question



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

I am starting a 10 gallon shrimp & plant tank. I would like to add DIY CO2, but the last time I tried it, it was VERY hard to keep the p.h. stable.

Do many of you keep shrimp with DIY CO2? If so, would you mind sharing how you do it and still keep a stable p.h.? And can the fluctuating CO2 and PH harm the shrimp?

Here is a link to my 10 gallon journal.

Thanks so much!


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi--I keep RCS in a few small tanks w/ DIY CO2 w/ no issues. They are very hardy in my experience--the only time I had trouble w/ RCS was when I was overdosing XL and ferts and had a die off. I just make a new mix of yeast ~ every month. I am more worried about the plants w/ the variable CO2 levels than the shrimp.

Good luck!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

DIY if you really need it. Set up your tank without it for now.
Run an airpump.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had no issues with C02 and RCS. I use a regulator though.


----------



## mikslik (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm doing RCS and DIY on a 30 gallon right now. I had a problem when I did a large water change and refreshed the yeast-sugar mixture on the same day. I guess I would try not to add too many stresses at the same time. Still, I only lost a couple of shrimp. 

Mikslik


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

cherry shrimps are ok with PH flactuation. CRS is more sensitive and you should keep water parameters as stable as possible.


----------

